# TCP Socket Programming in FreeBSD



## rRchandraKmpati (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I am new to FreeBSD, recently installed and working on it. I am writing a perl script to communicate between FreeBSD and Linux system. When I am trying to initiate a TCP socket request from Linux, there is no response from the FreeBSD system.

Is there any architectural difference in SOCKETS?

Thank you,


----------



## codeWarrior (Feb 13, 2011)

No... a socket is a socket is a socket when it comes to TCP... that's the nice thing about standards... 

Is your remote FreeBSD firewalled ?

Is your local Linux firewalled -- preventing outbound TCP connections ? 

Can you "ping" the remote FreeBSD from your local Linux box ? 

Does your socket script really work ? Can you use your socket script to connect to a listener on localhost ?


----------



## qsecofr (Feb 14, 2011)

> Can you "ping" the remote FreeBSD from your local Linux box ?


More specifically, on the FreeBSD host is there a listener on the same port you're attempting to connect to?


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 14, 2011)

codeWarrior said:
			
		

> No... a socket is a socket is a socket when it comes to TCP... that's the nice thing about standards...



Or at least a socket is a socket once you call WSAStartup(...) on Windows too


----------



## rRchandraKmpati (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know how to check the firewall in BSD, on other hand I am able to ping and do SSH to BSD system from Linux PC. By the way I am using I able to bind sockets from the same Linux box to Windows as well.


----------



## rRchandraKmpati (Feb 15, 2011)

codeWarrior said:
			
		

> No... a socket is a socket is a socket when it comes to TCP... that's the nice thing about standards...
> 
> Is your remote FreeBSD firewalled ?
> 
> ...



HI,
Thankyou I think the problem is solved...It is because of "Firewall", Thankyou sooo much


----------

